
Google, can you use your AI to punish articles showing irrelevant videos? - hank808
Google, you guys are pretty great at punishing sites within your search rankings that do things that are annoying or harmful. The most irritating thing that I&#x27;ve experienced on the web recently are videos at the top of articles that aren&#x27;t at all, or just barely are related to the article.  Can you discourage news outlets from doing this please? Also, are other folks as annoyed as I am by this? Thanks!
======
gesman
Most are hosted by Google, so ....

